# Glory to the Dark One! DIY Chaos Marines



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Howdy folks!

This shall be my project log covering my attempt to fully convert an army of samurai Chaos marines!:biggrin: This will also hopefully be the kick in the arse I need to keep with them until I finish up the army. At the moment I'm working on the first 1,000 pts. so that I can take part in a league at my FLGS. 

My list for the army is as follows:

Lord-Terminator Armor, Daemon Weapon, Combi-Melta

4 Terminators-3 Combi weapons, Reaper Autocannon, Chainfist, Champion

10 Chaos Space Marines-Champion w/Power Fist, Meltaguns x 2, Icon of Chaos Glory
Rhino

10 Chaos Space Marines-Champion w/Power Weapon, Meltabombs (to be determined), Plasma Guns x 2, Icon of Chaos Glory
Rhino

2 Obliterators

As we game more during the league, the point amounts we use will go up. As this happens, I will be adding more to my army.

I will be converting the Obliterators and the Chaos Lord soon using the AoBR terminators as a base for them. In addition, I will be making several different weapons to represent a more samurai theme for all of them (minus the oblits). I want a nice, well-rounded and overall samurai look (if you haven't guessed :biggrin. Below is a finished version of what I'm looking for along with the first two squads of Chaos Marines. In the WIP shots you'll see the plastic half rounds I'm using for my shoulder pads along with the greenstuffed skirts that will feature on all of my minis.

The Finished Marine

















The assorted box of Bitz WiPs

























I hope to have some more WIPs soon depending on the weather and time. 

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Those guys look awesome!! + rep


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

They do look really cool! 

Can't wait to see them done!


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Thankee kindly fellas! Tonight shall be filled with more greenstuff work and gluing on armor. I'll also start sorting out the arms and heads, cleaning them and the like. After that I'm going to have to figure out what to do with said heads. I'm sorely tempted to do a tutorial on how I convert my samurai marines :biggrin:!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Loving the marines so far Nate! looking forward to more!


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks Midge (for both the kind words and saving me from double posting tonight! :biggrin!

Here's a shot of the first ten with their skirts on. I'm thinking I might just go ahead and primer the bodies tomorrow when I get in and worry about messing with putting on the daisho later. I'm not sure though. I want to get them done asap but I don't want to have to worry about the arms getting in the way of the swords. Who knows though lol. I might just sit down and work on something else (like finishing up the greenstuffed skirts for the other nine lol) come the morrow!










Again, thanks all for the kind words!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

That is quite a small photograph; however form what I can see you have a good range of skirt designs to keep the unit interesting.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I agree with Dave. The varied designs look good, but aren't so different from one another that they lose the cohesive feel. Coming along nicely.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm trying to keep each one unique or as close as I can to show each samurai's individual nature. Of course, there are only so many ways to skin the proverbial cat, but I'd like to have each marine in a squad to be slightly different. That will also come to play when I do the helmets and weapons. Not all will have the standard daisho. Some will have kanabo (bat-like mace hammers), nodachi (biiig freakin katanas) and on and on. They will have a unified color scheme which I think is enough to keep them cohesive. I'm also working on ideas for unit Icons. They will look like the banners/standards used by the samurai instead of the more traditional chaos Icons.

I don't know if there'll be any progress tonight as we're going to be hit by some nasty storms until the morning but, I should be able to get a few bits and bobs done.

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Inari82 (Dec 6, 2011)

Very clean. I love this idea. Someone at my lgs is trying something like it with sm, he even included a torii gate into his dreadnought. Do you have any ideas for any tanks or such?


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Inari82 said:


> Very clean. I love this idea. Someone at my lgs is trying something like it with sm, he even included a torii gate into his dreadnought. Do you have any ideas for any tanks or such?


My loyalist marines were the springboard for these guys. They're also samurai-ed up! :biggrin: However, I'll be able to get more of the look I want with my chaos gitz as I'm starting from scratch and already have the samurai idea (as opposed to my loyalists who I waffled back and forth on).

That dreadnought sounds awesome! Is there any way you could maybe get some pics of his army and share (with his permission, of course :biggrin?

As for tanks and such, the only idea I've been toying with has been for rhinos but would work on other tanks as well. For Rhinos/Land Raiders, I was thinking about putting a torii gate around the doors on the side and lining them with gohei (the folded paper wards against evil). He could also have strands of them on shimenawa going down the sides of just about any tank (or landspeeder for that matter!). This would look very good on loyalists, I think (and on my Chaos guys too, I hope!). 

Again, thanks for all the kind words folks!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Slight update:

Suffered a minor set back as the spray I was planning on using for the base/undercoat didn't work. I had to dunk the first ten in some Mean Green and I'll be cleaning them up today. On the bright side, I've managed to get seven sheaths made. I just have to add the handles. I won't be doing daisho though as there just isn't enough room for both swords. I'll probably just save that for characters later on. Once I get the handles on I'm going to do some minor greenstuff work on each of them, adding the end caps and the like. I hope to have the minis cleaned up and reundercoated so I can do some painting on them tomorrow and Sunday. I'd like to have them finished before the 1st of next month so I can start on the next project (either the other 10-man squad or a Rhino...maybe even convert the lord and Oblitz).

I'll try to have some more WiP pics up of the sheaths this weekend!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Another tiny update WIP pic of them. They are in various degrees of highlighting after being sprayed. They won't be done by the first of the month sadly. It seems all of my attempts at simplifying the job have gone out the window so back to the tedious layering lol.










Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

They look bad-ass mate, aboslutely bad-ass.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Bit of an update sans pictoral references, sadly! I've managed to finish up the bone and soon I'll be on to the green flamey parts on the bodies. I'd hoped to have the arms under/basecoated but the weather hasn't been cooperating. Also, I've managed to pound out some sheaths but I haven't gotten around to finishing them up as of yet. I need to still add the hilts and greenstuff work around the ends, etc. Since I'm going to have to go to work tomorrow, there won't be much work this weekend sadly. Oh well, upwards and sideways!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate

P.S.-I did manage to make a tutorial for the bone color I used. For those interested in replicating it, you can find it in the tutorial section. If nothing else, it's picture proof that I have done something LOL! :biggrin:


----------

